# 1984 VW rabbit engine swap



## aaroncampbell01 (Jul 14, 2015)

Okay, so I have an 84 rabbit. Wanting to do an engine swap, but have no idea where to start. It has the 1.8 fuel injected in it now, but it is no longer running due to over heating issues and causing engine to cease entirely. Help me out please!!


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

What engine do you want to swap? Keeping it gas or going diesel? Another mk1 engine or something newer? 

Head to the mk1 section. Lots of information there.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Knowing your budget and mechanical ability will tell us if this is a reality for you or a dream.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

you should do one like this

http://www.vwvortex.com/features/fe...torsports-mid-engined-v8-volkswagen-golf-gti/


----------

